# Like's on mobil



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I am more on phone than laptop, is their anything I can do to get the "like" option on the phone I have a android :scratchhead:


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Darn that auto spell check


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't think so, I have a droid and don't see that option.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I don't think so, I have a droid and don't see that option.


Thanks, for the reply. I will just try to get to the laptop more often.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What browser are you using? I use Chrome on my Android and have no issue with likes?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> What browser are you using? I use Chrome on my Android and have no issue with likes?


 chrome as well, l am always doing the latest up date on my phone, but nothing changed on my laptop using chrome I have the ability to do.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> chrome as well, l am always doing the latest up date on my phone, but nothing changed on my laptop using chrome I have the ability to do.


That's weird. Beyond my puny tech knowledge, sadly!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Tilted 1 said:


> I am more on phone than laptop, is their anything I can do to get the "like" option on the phone I have a android :scratchhead:





UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I don't think so, I have a droid and don't see that option.


Turn off mobile view. Android user here also. Menu button top left. Exit mobile view. Once you do that, sometimes you have to refresh the site. Then you're golden ponyboy. Likes, quotes, mentions, PMs ... you will get all the notifications as well as all the other features. Mobile view sucks a fatty. Plus the standard view let's you see each thread more clearly, skip ahead on the conversations easier. Pretty much everything is better with mobile view off.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes. I never use enhanced mobile view. Or Tapatalk.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And I'm one of those unfortunate few who cannot get the "like" options while using enhanced mobile view on my iPhone!

So I absolutely refuse to go there!*


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm on Android and tried the desktop site and the page just got wider. I don't have likes or anything.
Edit: nevermind, I figured it out. Holy crap! This is an entirely new world!


----------

